# Working with Abalone Shell - Safely!!



## philb (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi,

Just wondered what precautions people who work with Abalone or Pearls use. 
I've read that the dust is pretty nasty, and should be avoided at all costs!

Anyone got any tips or suggestions, as the Abalone is just too nice to not play with!!

Phil


----------



## bitshird (Jan 22, 2012)

Do not try and work Abalone dry, or with out a good respirator, I've cut hundreds of Ab shells, and carved South Western motif thunderbird's and such, but always did it using a Lapidary saw with a lot of water, and same with sanding a Lapidary grinding machine, with lots of water, Also I kept a Fan blowing away from me. Several people I worked with are now either Dead or have a very aggressive form of lung disease, like Coal miners get, only it kills faster.
I suppose with a very good respirator you could work it dry, except for the cutting, but  6 inch Lapidary saws are pretty cheap.
It seems as though if you inhale dust from seashells it grows in your lungs, I guess it's similar to coral growth. Just make sure you have plenty of ventilation, and a good respirator, All we used back in the 70s were just cheap dust masks, I wouldn't recommend any thing that wasn't NIOSH<sp> approved for dust.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 22, 2012)

I will second the very good respirator, and working wet our lungs are not designed for filtering out the dust. same goes for bone, of any type. For that matter even the antler you should wear a respirator. Including the fossil Mammoth, with any mineral based items you have a very good chance of inhaling silica, which is cumulative with can lead to silicious. Which is nasty.
:clown:


----------



## philb (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks guys I knew it was pretty bad! The dust is a crystal form rather than a nice grain like wood dust! Means it sticks in and won't come out!

Would the same precautions be needed if you were working with the already made verneer sheets of abalone shell? 

Also are you using the powered respirators or the chemical warfare style ones, with canister filters?

Many thanks!


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 22, 2012)

Dual cartridge MSA will work...but if you are going to spend any time around the stuff, go with a Trend or 3M. Remember to...the dust sits around and will stir up the next time walk in. Fibrotic lung disease can be cured...we use transplants.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 22, 2012)

Jim Burr said:


> Dual cartridge MSA will work Fibrotic lung disease can be cured...we use transplants.



I think a Trend respirator would be less expensive and less painful as well.


----------

